# Chicken forum's Facebook page



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey guys anyone ever go on the CF page on FB? would be cool if there was a group on Facebook for members of chicken forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have a FB account.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I do facebook... But am on specific lists... Like Alaska Flock Talk, and two Leghorn pages, etc.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm not into facebook. I just go to catch up with people in my past.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't have a FB account.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have one I don't add friends but I do participate in discussions and like things


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I am on FB didn't know there was a chickenforum page, I am on a couple of local chicken pages and I follow they BYC one. I split my online time between here, FB and pinterest lol


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah it's not very active but it's there lol, I'm usually on here,youtube,Amazon and eBay lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

eBay is very, very, dangerous.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Forgot, I also do ebay, and amazon, there is also a deal a day site I love called woot that I check every day.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

Haha very cool,sometimes I go on etsy but not got anything there yet


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I am an ebay/amazon junkie. Or I'm here. Occasionally DPreview for cameras, or Chronicle of the horse.


----------

